# Ist Dangerous Dave der Täter vom Mögebierstollen?



## schwermetall (11. Februar 2008)

... keine Ahnung.
Reagiert euch ab und versucht es.
Mein kürzester war 126m,
der Längste: 1164,8m

Viel Spaß

http://www.tredz.co.uk/Game.asp


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Februar 2008)

shit, nur 809.4m

Wenn die Wanderer im Deister jetzt mit Baseballschlägern losgehen.......

ah, 1122.9m !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazywolff (11. Februar 2008)

Hmm, klick, 1 Minute und viele Maulwürfe später: 1053,9m


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Februar 2008)

990,9
Aber wo ist die Antenne ?
Und ich glaube, sein Shirt war rot.


----------



## exto (11. Februar 2008)

1065,4 beim 1. Versuch...


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Februar 2008)

1007,4 m


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> 1065,4 beim 1. Versuch...



da sieht man mal wieder welch kriminelle Energie in dir steckt. Ich habe 990,9m nach dem 56. Versuch


----------



## Zelle (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## Kelme (12. Februar 2008)

Ich find' dich, du Fälscher .


----------



## Zelle (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## schwermetall (12. Februar 2008)

Vieleicht wäre es besser gewesen, wenn der Antennenfuzzi die Gammelbretter mobil eingesetzt hätte  

Wenn er das so, wie auf dem angehängten Foto gemacht hätte,
hätte es weniger Stress und mehr Respekt gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccheetah (12. Februar 2008)

Test


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Februar 2008)

1158.3m mit legalen Mitteln


----------



## Zelle (13. Februar 2008)

Das war auch noch legal ...  

Doch der Guru, unser Guru, hat mich dann legal geschlagen:



guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. Februar 2008)

nach 5 minuten training 1315m


----------

